# Good Tracks for Boris



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am looking for a collection of tracks to use with Boris , good scary stories to read etc.

If anyone can point me in that direction it would be greatly appreciated..


I just finished my first Boris hack and that one will be used for a story teller inspired by the one at Johnnyspage.

And then my next Boris hack will be used as a greeter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How long do you want the stories to be?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool! The kids loved that prop.

I found my stories here http://www.americanfolklore.net/spooky-stories.html

I got a cheapo microphone in the computer section at wallmart, recorded them into the computer, and applied a little special effects. I have the ones I used last Halloween on my page, you are welcome to them, and I plan on making more and better at some point. If you make some yourself, I would like to hear them!

FYI I found a simple circuit that you can use for the non-boris talking skulls (like the Gemmy talking pair, and the talking skull with the eyes that move), I am currently trying to see if I can drive 3 skulls from a single circuit. I am thinking something like having a pair reciting "who's on first", with a third off to the side heckling them. More to come on that...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

johnny i tried to hear some of yours but they wouldnt open.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm, they opened okay for me. They are big (2-3 Meg), maybe you didn't wait long enough? PLease let me now if you still can't open them ,and which ones are causing the problem.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Johnny. I'll take a look at these

I was thinking at least 5 minutes or longer for the story teller and i will loop them on the mp3 player.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you want stories like you've read. I have many old radio style stories.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Do you want stories like you've read. I have many old radio style stories.


Jeff, do you have any of the old Abbot and Costello routines? I am listening to some of the stories I recorded before, and they could be done better. I think simplify and use some different words to make them more modern. And slow down the reading.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Jeff, do you have any of the old Abbot and Costello routines? I am listening to some of the stories I recorded before, and they could be done better. I think simplify and use some different words to make them more modern. And slow down the reading.


I'll have to look, but I don't think so.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh those old radio style stories definately sound interesting.  I would love to have a listen to some of those and see whats what.

Thanks in advance


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm a Stephen King fan and have a few of his short stories on CD read by him and I transfered them to my IPod and play it through boris. Too cool.
You can download some short stories and even mystery theater shorts from a few sites online including limewire, if you are in to that kind of site.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Heresjohnny, Kevin Ambrosio does a Abbott and Costello parody of Whos on first only it goes Whos on the first slab. It is perfect for halloween and i used it last year with two 3 axis skulls i made from halloweenbobs tutorial. You can find the mp3 file here at http://www.goblinville.com/pages/writings/misc/whosonfirst.htm . Click on the "available here" link towards the bottom of the page. If you want to see my two skulls doing a short clip of that dialog go to my photobucket at Pictures by indianaholmes - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y220/indianaholmes/TomWaites The dialog is already split into two channels. I used Audacity to put it into VSA and it really was pretty simple. The two skulls ended up being two scarecrows bantering back and forth.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks BTH, I got it. Thats a sweet routine you have with the 3 axis bucky skulls! I'll upgrade to that some day


----------

